# The Synthesizer



## Argus

I'm jonesing for one of those classic analogue synths (Moog, ARP, Korg, Roland) right now so I thought a discussion is in order to fuel my gear thirst.

Do you have a favourite synth (hardware and/or software)? 

What's your favourite synth driven music?

Maybe you don't like the sound of synths, if so why?

Are they the best thing since sliced bread?


----------



## Weston

I've never gotten to touch an analog synth. I have only played around with an Alesis Quadrasynth, which was fantastic! It was wav table based I think, from the mid 1990s and used an early version of live patch mutation. 

I do have several hundred soft synths, most of which sound pretty crummy and do the same things. A couple of them are Moog modular and minimoog emulators. From what I can tell by experimenting with them, the Moog was incredibly hard to program. I just can't seem to create decent patches for it. Maybe a real one is different. Other soft synths are much easier, even the FM ones.

If I thought I had the funds to purchase analog, I'd save up for Hammond B-3 first and then look into synths. Man - nothing sounds quite like B-3!


----------



## Argus

Weston said:


> If I thought I had the funds to purchase analog, I'd save up for Hammond B-3 first and then look into synths. Man - nothing sounds quite like B-3!


B-3's are great but if I wanted something entirely impractical I'd go for a Mellotron.

Here are some of my favourite uses of synths in recent years:

Emeralds

Oneohtrix Point Never

Caribou

Gold Panda

John Foxx and the Maths (Yes, he's still going)

Susumu Yokota


----------



## Argus

Here are some of my favourite synth sounds:

Skip to about 1 hour 22 mins in this video:






I'm not sure what that is, could be a Korg MS-20 but I don't know.

The bass on this is awesome:






The best thing about old techno tracks on Youtube is that there is always a comment saying what synths/drum machines are used on the records. Usually varios Roland product (TR-808 or 909, TB-303, Juno and Jupiters are the classic techno sound)






I've tried to avoid 70's tracks because it seems like if you could afford a synth in those days, you bloody well learned how to use it. Or abuse it in Keith Emersons case.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Stick to BS (Black Sabbath), I think BS music might be better than some of the clips above.


----------



## kv466

Well, I would be really sad without Don Dorsey's Bachbusters, Beethoven or Bust and especially Tomita's Snowflakes Are Dancing! Not to mention some of the moog Radiohead uses and Portishead


----------



## norman bates




----------

